# A covered walkway to my shop



## Blogwitch

This is a job that has been in the planning stage for well over a year, but has had to be postponed until now. I had all the sketches done ages ago.

A couple of chaps turned up this morning and started work on it, under my supervision. The first was my son-in-law, a nice tall one, he can reach places where no one else can, and my mentor and best friend, Tel, who turns up whenever help is required, he is giving up his Easter holidays to do this job for me.

This is a shot of the area of my tiny garden that is getting a new covered way, not only for me to get safely to my shop, but somewhere open to the fresh air, for my long suffering wife can sit under when the weather isn't good enough for her to sit and relax in the garden.







As you can plainly see, this area has been neglected for a fair time, with all sorts of raw materials spread about the place. We just haven't been able to do anything with it for the last year or so.






They have got most of the main support frame up today, and yes, it is an hoptical delusion that the wall plate and frame seem to be at angles with each other, they are both perfectly level.






Just the far end of the main uprights to do, then the joists and smoked triwall acrylic sheet can go up.
This covered area will be 6 metres long by 2.5 metres wide (19.5ft x 8ft).







This will also give me a little more outside storage for raw materials, and we hope to have most of it done for when the better half gets back from the hospital. Weather permitting of course, it has forecast a bit of nasty over the next few days.


Bogs


----------



## kellswaterri

Go for it Bogsy, hope that you are getting much better weather there than we are here, 
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## dsquire

John

I am going to chip in and sent you one of our nice sunny spring days to help with your job. Hope it goes well for you. :bow: :bow:

Cheers

Don


----------



## Blogwitch

Thanks lads, it would be real nice to see a bit of well wished sunshine.

You can see by the cover on the garden swing, it was a bit blowy when this was being done. We don't mind that, it is when that wet stuff comes that causes the problems. 
Luckily, I am letting the lads use all pneumatic tooling from my shop for this job, but the chop saw is still electric, and as you know, water and electrics don't mix.

But it will all be OK when we get some of the roof on.

Just Tel and myself on it today, so things might go a little slower than planned.

John


----------



## steamer

"....and we hope to have most of it done for when the better half gets back from the hospital. Weather permitting of course,....."



I wish her a very speedy recovery John.....Nice looking walkway too...

Dave


----------



## Blogwitch

> when the better half gets back from the hospital



Thanks Dave, but no probs on that score, just a few final tidying up bits, a couple of different body scans, blood tests, general poking about etc, plus promising results by next week (we hope). 

That is why the son-in-law isn't with us today, he and my daughter are taking Mal to hospital first thing, waiting, and bringing her back this evening (a full day out), as I can't manage that sort of thing any more. 

We were hoping to have this canopy all but finished by the end of today for when she gets back, as a bit of a surprise, but if the weather is against us, and also being short handed, it doesn't really matter, she knows we will get it done for her (and me), eventually.

Bit of a 'lads' lunch today as well, nuked Bockwurst on a big bread roll, piled high with relish (a couple of minutes prep time), and a can of something or other. 
Plus only two plates and a knife to wash up (my job).

What more could a pair of mates want when the better half is away for the day. 


John


----------



## steamer

Glad to hear that John.  

And a lads lunch every once in a while is alright....you get to eat all the things everyone else tells you not to.. 

Warm Wishes,

Dave


----------



## Maryak

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Bit of a 'lads' lunch today as well, nuked Bockwurst on a big bread roll, piled high with relish (a couple of minutes prep time), and a can of something or other.



I hope her indoors has good results and I hope the can contained more than cola.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid

That will be nice, John. A nice bit of the yard for some dry, even in the wet.

Very best wishes to Mrs. Bogs.

Dean


----------



## John S

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> Bit of a 'lads' lunch today as well, nuked Bockwurst on a big bread roll, piled high with relish (a couple of minutes prep time), and a can of something or other.
> Plus only two plates and a knife to wash up (my job).
> 
> John



Get Bandit to give them a quick lick, wipe over with an oily rag and back in the cupboard, job done.

John S.


----------



## ariz

so, could you finish the job today Bogs?

here (Italy) it was the first day of sun after many raining days, I hope that was sunny also there

and best wishes for your better half and you too


----------



## Blogwitch

Trust you to let the cat out of the bag John, but I don't use the oily rag bit, it gives the game away when her indoors washes the reused plates, tell tale oil slicks.

No pics today, but at least we got all the joists in and a bit of preservative on as well.

We've been too busy celebrating. Cokes all round.

I don't want to go into too much personal detail, but it looks like my wife should be able to enjoy a lot more time in the garden if things carry on the way they are going. Next stepping stone, July.


Relieved Bogs


----------



## ozzie46

Thats Good to hear John.

 Ron


----------



## zeeprogrammer

That's wonderful Bogs. All the best.


----------



## steamer

Yes truly wonderful!....Good to hear Bogs!....

Dave


----------



## Deanofid

Wonderful news, John. Good that you got some more done on your project, too.

Regards,

Dean


----------



## Blogwitch

Many thanks for the well wishes chaps, we are floating around on cloud nine, and the wife hasn't stopped crying since she has been home. She will never be totally clear, but after the prognosis last year that she might not be with us after last Christmas, anything is better than that. 

We just cannot thank the world famous specialists at Christies Hospital enough for what they have done for us. A specialist surgeon even travelled back from Paris by road and rail, taking over 10 hours in very bad weather conditions, for what is normally just a couple of hours flight journey, just to operate on my wife over last Christmas. Nothing was too much trouble for them, and not one penny in costs. VIP treatment for my wife and our family at all times, you were treated as a person rather than a number 

http://www.christie.nhs.uk/



But this build is about the covered way, not our personal trials and tribulations, and yesterday, I slightly overdid it, so a rest day today.


John


----------



## bentprop

Good to hear your better half is on the mend,John.There's nothing like fresh air and a bit of sunshine to put a bit of colour back on the cheeks.
So your walkway/patio will do double duty.
Best wishes to mrs.bogs,and your good self of course.


----------



## Maryak

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> yesterday, I slightly overdid it
> John



Translation - I damn near killed myself. ;D

R & R and good news about Mrs B.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Blogwitch

Close, but not quite Bob.

It got to a stage where I was crawling around on the ground on all fours, because it was too painful to try to get up again, so I stayed down until all the anchor bolts were tightened up, then I gave up. I must have looked like a beached whale.

The things we do to get jobs done, which we shouldn't have been doing in the first place.

John


----------



## SBWHART

Hi John

If you need an extra pair of hands just give us a call

Stew


----------



## kvom

Great news on your wife's improved condition, and the walkway looks good too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blogwitch

Thanks K, very much appreciated.

Stew,

Work has been postponed until this weekend, to allow me to recover a bit, plus the weather looks like it is on the up, and there should be a full work crew in as well.

Many thanks for the offer. As you know, you can call round anytime we are at home, extra hands always come in handy on a job like this if you feel like it, but not critically necessary. Free beer and butties provided if you do, plus the chance to use foul language whenever you want.

Just getting it watertight overhead is the main bit, built in benches/seats and glass/mug shelves, as I did on my lovers' gazebo (outdoor khazi) in the garden, can be put in any time over the coming summer months, when body and soul allows.

John


----------



## chillybilly

What a terrific setup yo gonna have !! Good job Bogs


----------



## Shepherduke

Hi Bogs, Just wanted to add my good wishes, hope all goes well in the future, and you can throw away your brolly!


----------



## Blogwitch

Many thanks again gents.

The weather has really picked up today, so I have decided to go it alone, making a few braces for fitting at the weekend. But before that, I have taken a couple of pics, from the same angles as last time, just to show how little we had got done the other day before the good news came thru, and we downed tools for a celebration and rest.













I mentioned before about the 'lovers' gazebo (outdoor khazi)', khzai in the UK means s**thouse, which I refer to it by, because it looks the part, just needs a half door on the front. The little shelves on the side are beer/wine/coffee/teacup rests. 
Very handy when we have a barbie and lots of guests, which we haven't been able to do before now for a fair while, because we had to be like an isolation ward in an hospital, as Mal had to be very careful of not catching even a mild cold, as it could have been life threatening.

Hopefully this summer, we can restart things. It will be good to see all our old friends getting together again for a big social.

I designed and made this a few years ago, and it seems to be weathering well.
As can be seen, it is being used as a storage area while this cover is being built.






I keep saying that I hate working with the 'brown stuff', but if it can go together with big nails or screws, and covering all the bodges up with a touch of wood preservative, I don't mind doing a bit of something with it. 
Just design it with the same formulae and rules as you would on a metal structure.


Bogs


----------



## Maryak

John,

Nice walkway but how did you manage a photo in dear old Blighty with blue sky ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## ksouers

Maryak  said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> Nice walkway but how did you manage a photo in dear old Blighty with blue sky ???
> 
> Best Regards
> Bob



Photoshop ;D


----------



## Blogwitch

The pic was taken on one of the seventeen and one third sunshine days we have each year, hence the need for a covered walkway. We have another two and one quarter days planned for next month (the start of summer).

And it is only that high a figure because of this new fangled global warming, before that, it was less than eleven per year.


Bogs


----------



## Blogwitch

Work resumed again today and the weather has been absolutely great, nice and warm all day.

Bad news on the labour front, Tel, my mate has done his back in, building a fitted bedroom in his own house, so I gave him the weekend off. Oh! what a generous taskmaster I am.

Anyway, it meant that just my son in law and myself to carry on with the build. With me giving the instructions and him doing all the work, we soon had all the frame squared up, and all the corner braces in. Then everything was given a good tightening up. I had made the braces up myself, during the idle time we were off the job during the week. The mill came in very handy for drilling all the deep holes and putting in recesses for the bolt heads using a forstner bit.

After our bacon butty lunch, without having to be asked, Stew came around to assist, and with the extra help, we managed to get the plastic fascia on and the basic guttering system installed, then a bit more painting by the son in law got everything ready for fitting the roof tomorrow, if the weather holds.

I did try to help a bit myself, but I just got in the way, moaning and groaning, so I left them both to it, and what a great job they did.







I consider myself very lucky to have friends that will help out when you get into a sticky situation. Without them, this job would never have got off the ground.


Bogs


----------



## Blogwitch

Latest update of about 20 minutes ago, and after nearly choking myself on a line full of washing, I managed to get a shot of the first two roof panels on.

Stepping from bright sunshine (a rare occurrence in the UK) to underneath the protective roofing material seemed like an instant drop of about 10 degs F. 






Major problems though, none of our arms are long enough to fit the 'Black Jack' flashing against the wall and roofing. Looks like we need the help of a strong adult person that weighs less than 25lbs.

Bogs


----------



## Blogwitch

I thought this job would only take about a week at most, but things dragged on a bit.

After two and a half weeks, we have come to a stopping point.
The first week, we had outside help from friends and relations, just to get the main frame up and roof on, that included our own Stew of birdbox fame, thanks Stew, from then on, it was just my wife and I to finish it off in dribs and drabs, when we could manage it. We couldn't ask the grandson, who lives with us, for help, as he is preparing for his final exams in a few weeks time, and that is more important than this job. 

It took us about four days just to get all the wood preserving done. Moans and groans all round, it must have sounded like a hospital ward while we were doing it.

I finished the open ends off with white UPVC tongue and groove, it always makes a nice finish to the job, and matches the rest of the house. As you can see, the open area of our now very small garden still requires a good tidy up. That will come after we have recovered for a few weeks, and the weather gets a little warmer and frees up the old joints.







From this shot you can see what we envisioned, the workshop end contains my storage and the open end is for Mal, who can not only relax in here, but also hang her washing up, even when it is raining. 
The air is still a little damp to put the cushions on the outside furniture just yet, so it still looks a little bare and drab. It will also, when it gets warmer, have the paving power washed, they will come up a lovely yellowy buff.







From the garden side. 
This covered way goes the whole width of the house, so by our standards it is huge. It is in fact about the same size as my workshop.
Today's job was to fit the picket fence, it took me almost all day to drill and fit a dozen bolts. Still, it is done now, and hopefully won't need doing again, at least not in my lifetime.







Even Bandit has moved his bed in, while Stews' birdbox awaits fitting, which will be done when we tidy up the outer bit.






There is still the electrics and lighting to go in, but we are awaiting delivery of the lighting, so that will get done, as and when.

It now looks like my fag packet rough design has worked well, it is a very rigid structure indeed.

Total cost, 850 squid (about 1300 bucks), a third of the price of buying one the same commercially (fitting costs extra), but I did buy extra on top of that price, a 100 squid chop saw to cut all the wood, but that will be used again, when Tel, my mate, does the same thing with his house. So it does sometimes pay to do things yourself, even though it hurt a hell of a lot.

As they say, there are no pockets in shrouds, so enjoy it while you can. If the kids aren't capable of looking after themselves money wise when you are gone, tough luck.

That is now it for now, we can both have a good rest, then Mal can sit outside relaxing, while I'm back in my shop enjoying myself.


Bogs


----------



## tel

It turned out well Bogs, all it lacks is a buxom wench running back and forth with foaming jugs (ale jugs, that is - not hers)


----------



## SBWHART

Nice job John:-

Just the place for an alfresco coffee and a natter.

Stew


----------



## Blogwitch

Tel, are you trying to get me buried before my time is due? Mal would kill me, if the buxom wench didn't do it first. :big:

Stew, it's been thought of before. For when I get more than one visitor to the shop, we can sit outside rather than being cramped up. 


Bogs


----------



## mklotz

It looks very comfy, John. I'm sure you'll both enjoy it immensely. A lovely place to retreat on sunny days - both of them.


----------



## John S

Now you have finished all the hard work I might pop up for a cuppa :big:

John s.


----------



## Cedge

Excellent job John!!. With Mal now close by you'll have adult supervision when Bandit has to run to the wood pile.

Steve


----------



## Blogwitch

Many thanks gents.

It really was just a crappy area that couldn't be used before, with brick walls, my junk, drainage pipes and hose reels etc. But now, even though those bits are still in there, it has been turned into an area we can both enjoy, hopefully for many years to come. 

We only have a tiny house compared to some, basically 5 rooms, this has added about another 20% of good, useable space, for very little outlay.

But it is a place we have come to love over the last 20 odd years, and with a bit of luck, we will finish our allotted time here.

Onto more happier things, this little place of ours really comes alive when we have friends around for a knees up. That will all start again over the coming months, when Mal feels a little more sociable. It's time to blow away the cobwebs.

John


----------



## steamer

Nicely done John! Best wishes to you and Mal. Enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## Maryak

Very Nice John, :bow: :bow:

I hope you both, (and Bandit), get many years of enjoyment from it.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## lee9966

That looks great John, you must be happy to have it done.

Now you have more space to store stuff, time to go shopping!

Lee


----------



## rake60

Looks great John! Thm:

From the photos, it looks like Bandit is comfortable with it. 

Rick


----------



## Deanofid

Glad you got all the back breaking stuff done, John. It looks like a nice place to kick back and relax, or just to be outside when the weather doesn't normally allow. 
Enjoy it!

Dean


----------



## 1Kenny

John, that looks real nice. I like the color you did the wood, its very tastefull.

Kenny


----------



## kellswaterri

Job well done John,all thats needed now is good summer weather and you all can relax and enjoy, 
All the best for now,
              John.


----------



## Blogwitch

Thanks for all the very nice comments.

My daughter came this morning and power washed all the paved area for us, it came up a treat.

Then this afternoon, we had unexpected visitors come from afar (not all that far really, about 40 miles), they had heard Mal was up to having visitors again, so they took a chance and drove over. We all relaxed in the mild afternoon sunshine, a good time was had by all.

Things are now looking up.

John


----------



## Paolo

Nice job John

Now you have a place for have a rest drinking a glass of Italian whine!!!
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## Blogwitch

Much as I would love to, Paolo, people in the medical profession seem to think I can live without alcohol, so I am limited to sugar free soda, but I occasionally break the rules and do have the odd celebratory beer, about two or three cans in the last year. But there are always a few cans in the fridge if a visitor feels thirsty, but they must check the sell by date first before consumption.

Going out for a meal has never been the same for many years, I used to enjoy a good bottle of Chateau Plonk with my meal.

John


----------



## Paolo

Hi John...
I'm sorry to ear that...health is over all pleasure...!
Paolo


----------



## BillTodd

Nice walkway John... but with just a little extra work it surely it could have been workshop space! :big:

BTW where did you get this bench seat? It looks to be just what I'm looking for to hide the recycle bags we have to keep.


----------



## Blogwitch

It couldn't become workshop space Bill, I have already used my percentage allotment for garden space, plus because it is open and made of wood (temporary structure) I don't need planning permission in the area I live.

I don't know where you come from Bill, but I got my bench seat from B&Q a couple of years ago, and yes, they are great for storing garden stuff, we used to keep the garden furniture cushions in it during the winter, until it started to act as a material overflow for the shop, but that is now in the two cupboards at the back.

They are still on sale.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1274036048543&isSearch=true

But they are very durable, waterproof for the contents and it easily takes my weight, plus two (skinny) others as well.

John


----------



## BillTodd

Thanks John ,

We've got a biggish B&Q in the town, I'll have a snout around for one




> I don't know where you come from Bill,


Colchester - Where the lathes used to be made


----------



## Blogwitch

Another final update.

The covered way to my workshop (secondary), Mal's new living space (primary).

But first some news.

Mal went to The Christie Hospital on Thursday, for checks after her year long fight with various life threatening cancers.

She has been given the all clear, and doesn't need to go back for checks until next January. Where she had the radical surgery is still giving her a lot of pain, but they put her mind at rest, stating that it will be another six months to a year before it will feel anything like normal.

As for myself, I go this coming Monday, hopefully to have my Tens unit fitted. 
If that is the case, the pain clinic have said that I should be able to reach their goal of getting me back in my shop. That was the only thing I asked them to do for me, and over the last six months, they have been striving to make it come true.

Now onto the matter in hand, apart for a few minor things, the covered way and garden are now finished.




















Mal sits out here every day and evening, come rain or shine, she even hangs up her washing out under it before we go to bed, and it is dry for when she gets up in the morning, and she irons it under there as well.

The main thing is that I have fitted the garden out as a bird restaurant, and Mal spends hours just watching the birds with a spotting scope, and some are starting to become very tame, even after just a few short weeks.

The new neighbours at the back of us kindly cut down some old trees and bushes, allowing a lot more light into our garden, and sometime this weekend, my mate Tel is coming down to cut back the overgrown hedge on the RHS, allowing even more of that south facing light to come in.

A few of the lads have been down and had coffee and a chinwag under there, it is much better than sitting in the cramped kitchen as we used to do.

So, it has been a great success all round.


Bogs


----------



## Cedge

John
Good luck with the Tens unit. I used one for several years to treat residual problems from a broken back, during my 20's. I still have some reminders of that event, some 30 years later. The Tens unit kept me going and the pain at a lower roar than it could have been. 

Glad to hear Mal is recovering. I know how worrying it was there for a while. Sounds like the garden view is good medicine for both of you.

There is a magazine here in the states called Bird and Blooms. One of the products the publisher offers and heartily promotes is a cardboard cut out of a fully dressed human with one palm that acts as a bird feeder. Over time, the birds become accustomed to feeding from it. The trick is to then begin sitting in for the cut out figure with seeds in your hand so they learn to feed there as well. Apparently it has been a rather successful process for a large number of subscribers and a real hit with a number of old folks homes around the country. 

Steve


----------



## ozzie46

Praise God for the good news. I know how worrying it can be. 



  Nice little garden area there. a good place to spend some relaxing times.



 Very happy for you.


 Ron


----------



## 4156df

John,
Wonderful news on Mal's all clear. I know it's a tremendous relief. Also, hoping your treatment goes per plan. 
Regards,
Dennis

P.S. The garden area looks great.


----------



## Blogwitch

Many thanks for the well wishes and comments chaps, it is most appreciated.

These pics were taken at 6-30 AM this morning, so they are a little dark and the sun hadn't got around to our part of the world, unlike the bright sunshine we are in with our personal maladies, we are both now looking well into the future.

We just hope that things are now on the up and up, not down in the dumps, where we have been stuck for well over a year.


John


----------



## metalmuncher

Hi John, Glad you have got some good news to report. The outside area looks nice and it helps your good lady to feel human again after the hospital
I have used a Tens machine for quite a while now and thats the only way I can work in my shop. I have been to a steam rally today and I wore it to help me walk round.
I am about half way though making your Paddle ducks engine quite a neat design, thanks for sharing the plans. Regards Keith.


----------



## Tin Falcon

> These pics were taken at 6-30 AM this morning,


 John I have heard that that is the bet time to take outdoor photos. It is the time of day with the most consistent light and the least amount of shadow. that is when a lot of the beach bikini shots are done for calendars . So I have heard. Beautiful garden. Sometimes I lament how small my little is (35 ft x 150 ft is not a lot in my book. I grew up on 23 acres. ) yours seems tiny but it looks like you have made the best of it. Good to hear the good news for Mal I hope the electronics work out for you and you can enjoy that garden and the shop. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz

What a perfectly lovely English garden, John. And how better to really enjoy it than for you and your lady to have some real peace of mind when you sit in it? I'm so glad to hear that things are looking brighter. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Blogwitch

Thanks Keith, Tin & Marv.

Only a few months ago our garden was like a bombsite, but actually it has been in preparation for many years, planning for this day.

In the whole front and back garden, we only have two plants that go into the ground, a honeysuckle and a clematis, most of the others we have raised from twigs in tiny pots, to what you see now. 

Doing it this way, just a powerwash once a year, a small amount of feeding, weeding and watering, without having to bend too far, and half an hour with a sack truck and we can have a completely new looking garden by swapping the pots around.

It might seem small compared to a lot of people's gardens, but just like our house, it is perfectly sized for our needs, and little would you believe it, it can easily accept a gathering of up to 15 seated, or even more if we spill over into the workshop. 
Once the mo'sickle eventually finds a new home, the area that occupies will open up a whole new area to be enjoyed. That is all in preparation for doing next year.

There is no rush, we have the rest of our lives to do it.


John


----------



## Maryak

John,

It's all come together very nicely. I hope you and Mal enjoy it for many years to come.

A bitlot off topic but I saw a bit of Antique Roadshow the other night and there was a guy on there who looked a lot like you. Was it you?

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## mklotz

Maryak  said:
			
		

> A bitlot off topic but I saw a bit of Antique Roadshow the other night and there was a guy on there who looked a lot like you. Was it you?



And if it was, how much did they appraise you for?  :big:


----------



## Maryak

mklotz  said:
			
		

> And if it was, how much did they appraise you for? :big:



Touche 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## fcheslop

John,just to wish you and Mal good look for the future and that the tens machine works out for you.
best wishes


----------



## kvom

Good news is always welcome! garden is lovely.

And what is a "tens unit"?


----------



## Blogwitch

Kvom,

You can buy cheap Tens Unit machines from your local pharmacy, and are used to treat certain types of pain by stimulation of the nerves by small electric shocks thru pads you stick onto your skin. If you need to know more, try a google search for 'Tens Unit'.

Mine will be a medical version that can be programmed more efficiently.

It seems that some people get pain relief, others don't. I won't know if it will work with me until next week. 
If it doesn't, I will have to revert back to more morphiates to keep the pain under control, and I will be back to square 1.

For the last six months, I have been trying out cocktails of drugs to allow my nerve endings to be more responsive to stimulation. It is a combination of those drugs and the pain (the medicos reduced my morphiate intake by about 50% when I started the trials) that has kept me out of my shop for so long.

If the trials with me work, they have said I might be able to have a more complex unit implanted.

If not, tough luck. But at least you have to try.

John


----------



## Deanofid

John;
What good news for both Mal and yourself, and I'm so glad to hear it. A reason to rejoice!

Your garden and patio area look better all the time. Just the place for relaxing and visiting.
Thanks for sharing the great news!
Best regards, always,

Dean


----------



## Blogwitch

And now the icing on the cake, entertainment.

Even though we have had a fair few birds coming to feed during the breeding season, Mal thought that it might all stop once all the youngsters had fledged. But we needn't have worried, it is even more frantic than ever. They must have signs pointing to our place, FREE FEED, COME AND GET IT.

Sorry about the crappy pics, but these were taken thru my kitchen window.

The little blighters actually form a queue on the fence, waiting to get a spot to feed.







It is actually mayhem, with all sorts flying everywhere.






We also get a few normally very shy ones dropping in.






It gives Mal a full time job keeping everything topped up, and she is loving every minute of it.

Unfortunately, there has been a Sparrowhawk hovering overhead for the last few days, and although he has tried to catch something, because of all the built up area around and the tight layout in the feeding area, he can't get near to them without being spotted. But if he does eventually succeed, that is just nature calling.


Bogs


----------



## Tin Falcon

Vinnie the mog must be off duty at the time of the photos ?
Tin


----------



## Blogwitch

Tin,

Actually, Vinnie is usually fast asleep on the garden swing, with the starlings hopping around on the floor below him. He isn't as fast since having a run in with a motor vehicle and having his RH rear hip joint removed.

But, if he could, he would.

In fact, I think he helps at times because he is so territorial, he is forever scrapping with other moggies who would like to share the expected feast.

John


----------



## Blogwitch

Pat,

In fact our Jack Russell isn't a terror at all, once he gets to know someone, he is a pushover, rolling over on his back for the slightest of strokes. But he is very protective towards Mal now, his loyalties have totally changed. 
Even when I just hold Mal's hand, he watches me like a hawk, with a sort of 'go on, try something' look, any closer and he dives between us.

And thanks, we are enjoying it immensely.

John


----------

